#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские общины и организации

## ullu

Вот нашла на сайте http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/
Надеюсь, они не будут против.
Там все это в более удобночитаемом и красивом виде.

Список буддийских общин составлен преимущественно на основе информации, предоставляемой самими буддийскими общинами и организациями. Заранее приносим свои извинения за возможные неточности. Присылайте, пожалуйста, исправления и дополнения для обновления списка на адрес Editor@BuddhismofRussia.ru.

Дацаны на территории Бурятии, Читинской и Иркутской областей
1. Агинский дацан: 
674460, Читинская область, Агинский Бурятский автономный округ, п. Агинское. 
2. Ацагатский дацан (строится): 
671310, Республика Бурятия, Заиграевский р-н. 
3. Дацан Баргузинской долины: 
671613, Республика Бурятия, Курумканский р-н., с. Курумкан. 
4. Сартул-Гэгэтуйский: 
671914, Республика Бурятия, Джидинский р-н, с. Гэгэтуй. 
5. Еравнинский (Эгитуйский) дацан: 
Республика Бурятия, Еравнинский р-н, с. Эгита. 
6. Закаменский (Бортойский) дацан: 
671930, Республика Бурятия, Закаменский р-н, п. Закаменск. 
7. Иволгинский дацан: 
671210, Республика Бурятия, Иволгинский р-н, с. Верхняя Иволга. 
8. Кижингинский дацан: 
671450, Республика Бурятия, Кижингинский р-н, с. Кижинга. 
9. Кяхтинский (Мурочинский) дацан: 
671830, Республика Бурятия, Кяхтинский р-н, с. Мурочи. 
10. Мухоршибирский дацан (строится): 
671340, Республика Бурятия, Мухоршибирский р-н, п. Мухошибирь. 
11. Окинский дацан: 
671030, Республика Бурятия, Окинский р-н, с. Орлик. 
12. Селенгинский дацан: 
671280, Республика Бурятия, Селенгинский р-н, г. Гусиноозерск. 
13. Кыренский дацан: 
671830, Республика Бурятия, Тункинский р-н, с. Кырен. 
14. Аршанский дацан: 
671023, Республика Бурятия, Тункинский р-н, курорт Аршан. 
15. Угданский дацан: 
674017, Читинская обл. 
16. Усть-Ордынский (Абатанатский) дацан (строится): 
666110, Иркутская обл., п. Усть-Орда. 
17. Хоринский дацан: 
671410, Республика Бурятия, Хоринский р-н, с. Ана. 
18. Чесанский дацан: 
671462, Республика Бурятия, Кижингинский р-н, с. Чесан. 
19. Цугольский дацан: 
674436, Читинская обл., с. Цугол. 
Большинство бурятских дацанов объединены в “Традиционную буддийскую сангху России”.
Традиционная буддийская сангха России имеет представительство в Москве: Москва, Г-34, 119034, Остоженка, 49. buddhism@buryatia.ru. (095) 245-09-39. Факс (095) 248-02-64.



Буддийские общины Республики Тыва
Список составлен по сведениям, любезно предоставленным Камбы-ламой республики дост. Еше Дагбой и Департаментом по делам религий Республики Тыва.

1. Централизованная буддийская религиозная организация “Управление Камбы-ламы Республики Тыва”. 
г. Кызыл ул. Щетинкина-Кравченко 2, буддийский храм “Цэчэнлинг”. (8-39422) 3-87-94; 3-88-95, budda@tuva.ru Куулар Долаан Михайлович — Камбы Лама. 
2. Местная буддийская религиозная организация “Управление Даа-Ламы Бай-Тайгинского кожууна”. 
Бай-Тайгинский кожуун село Кызыл-Даг, ул. Эки Турачылар 12 Норбу-Самбу Март-оол Николаевич — Даа-Лама. 
3. Местная буддийская религиозная организация “Управление Даа-Ламы Улуг-Хемского кожууна”. 
Улуг-Хемский кожуун город Шагаан-Арыг ул. 30 лет Сов. Тувы 2–1 Хелин Еше Дагба — Даа-Лама. 
4. Местная буддийская религиозная организация “Управление Даа-Ламы Тоджинского кожууна”. 
Тоджинский кожуун пос. Тоора-Хем ул. Чургуй-оола, 9, Болат-оол Мерген Сарыгларович — Даа-Лама. 
5. Местная буддийская религиозная организация Алдыы-Хурээ “Майтрейи” 
г. Чадаан Дзун-Хемчикского кожууна. Председатель Херел-оол Аяс Васильевич. Чадан, ул. Октябрьская д. 63. 22114. 
6. Кожуунная местная буддийская религиозная организация “Лопсан-Чимит”. 
Председатель Дашдэндэв Цогтбаатар. Барыын-Хемчикский кожуун, пос. Кызыл-Мажалык, ул. Хомушку Чургуй-оола, 60. 
7. Кызылская буддийская местная религиозная организация “Манджушри”. 
г. Кызыл ул. Щетинкина-Кравченко, 57. 
8. Местная буддийская религиозная организация “Ташипанделинг” города Кызыла. 
Председатель Кускелмаа Мерген Дыртыевич. Кызыл, ул. Колхозная. 
9. Местная религиозная организация Буддийское хурээ “Тубденчойхорлинг” города Кызыла. 
Председатель Лудуп Роман Дамдынович. г. Кызыл (правый берег), местечко Доге-Баары (Белдир). 
10. Местная религиозная организация “Тувинское буддийское общество города Кызыла”. 
г. Кызыл (правый берег), местечко Доге-Баары (Белдир). 
11. Буддийское общество Тувы “Алдын Богда”. 
Председатель Ламажап Николай Хомушкуевич. г. Кызыл, ул. Московская 101 кв. 77. 
12. Чаданское буддийское общество. 
Председатель Монгуш Андрей Кок-оолович. г.Чадан. 
13. Тувинское буддийское общество города Кызыла. 
Председатель Кара-Сал Владимир Шагдырович. Кызыл, ул. Щетинкина-Кравченко, д. 32. 
14. Эрзинское межрайонное буддийское общество. 
Председатель Ооржак Дугар-Сурун Очур-оолович. с. Эрзин. 
15. Тувинское благотворительное буддийское общество “Тыва Хуурактар”. 
Председатель Ондар Владимир Суур-оолович. Кызыл, ул. Кочетова д. 2 кв. 76. 
16. Союз буддистов Тувы “Алдын – богда”. 
г. Кызыл ул. Ленина д. 41. 
17. Буддийское общество шынанского сумона Кызылского кожууна. 
Председатель Базыраа Алексей Иванович. Кызылский кожуун, с. Кунгуртук. 
18. Дхарм центр “Далай-Лама” Республики Тыва. 
Руководитель Оюн Каземир Бараевич. г. Кызыл ул. Красноармейская д. 113. 
19. Республиканская Конфедерационная буддийская община традиционных буддистов Республики Тыва “Ганданпунцоглин”. 
Президент Салчак Орлан Валерьевич. г. Кызыл, ул. Красноармейская д.113. 
20. Тес-Хемская кожуунная буддийская религиозная организация “Шалык”. 
Председатель Щомбул Шалык-оол Иванович. Тес-Хемский кожуун, с. О-Шынаа. 
21. Местная буддийская религиозная организация “Каноны буддийского искусства”. 
Председатель Чимит Саин Павлович. г. Кызыл, ул. Ленина д. 81 кв. 6. 
22. Чеди-Хольская местная буддийская религиозная организация “Хендергинское хурээ им. Бурган-Ловун”. 
Председатель Кыргыс Маадыр Делемааевич. 668330 Республика Тыва, Чеди-Хольский кожуун, п. Хову-Аксы, ул. Интернациональная, 2. 

Буддийские общины ВЦДБМ
1. Всероссийский Центр дальневосточного буддизма МАХАЯHЫ 
— объединение буддийских общин России различных традиций. 432066, г. Ульяновск, а/я 6083; (8422) 384170; факс (8422) 342612; Председатель Духовного совета ВЦДБМ — Старший Учитель Дхармы Телегин Сергей Юрьевич. 
2. Московское представительство ВЦДБМ. 
По соглашению осуществляется Высшим Духовным управлением церкви Возрожденной Драгоценности (Даосская Церковь России). 121353, г. Москва, ул. Беловежская, 85–69; (095) 4466508, факс (095) 9382959; Руководитель ВДУ ЦВД — Сорбучев С. И. 
3. Ульяновское отделение международной ассоциации Свет Будды (Фо Гуан). 
432066, г. Ульяновск, а/я 6083; (8422) 384170, 341784. Отв. секретарь — Юсупов А. Д. 
4. Ульяновский буддийский центр международной школы ДЗЕH “КВАH УМ” (корейская традиция Сон). 
432066, г.Ульяновск, а/я 6083; (8422) 384170, 341784. Председатель — учитель Дхармы Hазьмутдинов И. С. 
5. Байкальская буддийская сангха Дзен (корейская традиция Сон). 
665812, г. Ангарск Иркутской обл., а/я 6555; (39518) 24376, 22009. Руководитель — наставник в Дхарме Дьяченко Е. Г. 
6. Уральская буддийская община (Пермское отделение ВЦДБМ) (корейская традиция Сон). 
614065, г. Пермь, ул. Сталеваров, д. 9а, кв. 2; (3422) 458174. Председатель — наставник в Дхарме Евглевский В. К. 
7. Буддийская сангха Чувашии (корейская традиция Сон). 
Республика Чувашия, г. Чебоксары, пр. 9-ой пятилетки, д. 7/13, кв. 61. Председатель — Барминова И. Б. 
8. Волжская буддийская община (Саратовское религиозное общество ВЦДБМ) традиции Тхеравада. 
410031, г.Саратов, ул.Челюскинцев, 75–9; (8452) 243547. Председатель — Пономарев М. Ю. 
9. Кольская буддийская община традиции Тхеравада. 
В настоящее время предлагаем поддерживать связь через ВЦДБМ. Председатель Колодяжный Б. Г. 
10. Общество буддистов города Hабережные Челны традиции Тхеравада. 
Республика Татарстан, 423815, г. Hаб.Челны, 30/13– 249; (8552) 538740, 591579. Председатель — Медведев Э. А. Или: Татарстан, 423806, г. Hаб. Челны, пос. 3яб, 18/70–189; (8552) 462792. Мазуровой H. С. 
11. Киселевское буддийское общество ВЦДБМ “Лха”, 
ориентирующееся на тибето-монгольские формы буддизма. 652723, г. Киселевск Кемеровской обл., а/я 71. Руководитель — Фомин Д. 

Буддийские общины ДУБ
Духовное Управление буддистов России.
Юридический адрес: 670042, Республика Бурятия, г.Улан-Удэ, пр.Строителей, 72, КСК.
Провозглашенная Съездом буддийских общин России (Москва, 18.01.98) всероссийская ассоциация буддийских общин “ДУБ” включает (по информации общины “Дацан Гунзечойней”, официального представителя “ДУБ” в СПб):

1. Ацагатский дацан (строится): 
671310, Республика Бурятия, Заиграевский р-н. 
2. Хоринский дацан: 
671410, Республика Бурятия, Хоринский р-н, с. Ана. 
3. Анинский дацан. 
4. Бичуринский дацан. 
5. Община “Дхарма”. 
Улан-Удэ, пр. Строителей, 72. Председатель Н. И. Илюхинов. (3012) 375485. 
6. Община “Ламрим”. 
Улан-Удэ. Председатель Чойдоржи Будаев. 
7. Объединение буддистов-мирян. 
Улан-Удэ, ул. Сахьянова, 19. Председатель Д. С. Цынгуева. (3012) 333111. 
8. Община “Палбарлинг” — Бато-Далай Дугаров. 
9. Санкт-Петербургская буддийская община “Дацан Гунзечойней”. 
Председатель Ц. Ч. Чимитов. 197228, С.-Петербург, Приморский пр., 91. (812) 4301341, 4300341, 4309047. oberon@actor.ru 
10. Санкт-Петербургский буддийский дзогчен Шри Сингха центр. 
Управляющий А. Лернер. (812) 2643540. 
11. Московская буддийская община (традиции Гелуг): 
109444, Москва, Ташкентский пер., д. 5, к. 2, кв. 155, Гордоева Д. (095) 3724665. 


Основные центpы Международной ассоциации школы Карма Кагью
Штаб-кваpтиpа Ассоциации: 
Санкт-Петеpбуpг, (812) 3100179, 1134265
Владивосток (4232) 313245. 
Екатеринбург (3432) 744505 (раб., Кирилл Поправко). 
Иpкутск (3952) 432723. 
Мелитополь (06142) 65505. 
Москва (095) 1937055. 
Самаpа (8462) 384326. 
Штаб-кваpтиpа Международного буддийского института Кармапы (Элистинский филиал) (84722) 25550. 

Основные центры Дзогчен-общины Намкая Норбу Ринпоче
1. Кунсангар 
kunsang@gar.legko.ru 
2. Московская Дзогчен-община “Ринченлинг”. 
rinchen@online.ru 
3. Санкт-Петербургская Дзогчен-община “Сангелинг”. 
sangyeling@mail.ru 
Бурятия Улан-Удэ: 
4. Дзогчен община “Кундролинг”. 
Николай Дудка ndudka@mail.ru 
5. Дзогчен община “Намсэллинг”. 
Вязниковцев Александр yantra@inbox.ru 
6. Владивосток: Дзогчен-община “Кунзанлинг”. 
Слава Ворожцов: kunsanling@mail.primorye.ru 
7. Омск: Иванов Павел orgyen@mail.ru 
8. Иркутск: Устюжанин Игорь Евгеньевич irkutskdzog@mail.ru 
Группы практиков Дзогчен, входящие в Дзогчен-общину, существуют и во многих других городах России и стран бывшего СССР. Для того, чтобы связаться с ними, пожалуйста, обращайтесь в Кунсангар — основной центр Дзогчен-общины в России и Восточной Европе.


Местные буддийские общины
Москва

1. “Центр Падмасамбхавы”, 
руководимый Кхенпо Палден Шераб Ринпоче и Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче, принадлежит школе Ньингма. 107078, Москва, а/я 120, (095) 2085491, С. Э. Тарасова 
2. Кагью Самье Дзонг : 
Москва
http://www.samyedzong.chat.ru
e-mail: SAMYEDZONG@mtu-net.ru 
3. Московский буддийский центр Римэ 
(095) 4604713. 
4. Московский буддийский центр “Сакья Джампэл Линг”: 
117526, Москва, Ленинский проспект, 144-3-69. (095) 3862342, 4341204, 4604713. 
5. Дзогчен-община “Ринченлинг”: 
Москва, Путейский туп. дом 4/2 стр.4, Москва 121019, Никитский бульвар д. 15 кв. 9, Илюхиной Т. Б. (095) 921-32-03 rinchen@online.ru 
6. Московский буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы. 
Председатель центра Забродин Юрий, зам. пред. Малыгина Майя. Москва, Мытная ул., д. 23, корп. 2 (095) 237 65 79. www.buddha.ru
7. Московская община буддистов. 
Д. Ш. Шагдарова. (095) 4381787. 
8. Центр тибетской культуры и информации. 
Центр распространяет информацию о культуре и религии Тибета и является резиденцией Представителя Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Москва, 103009, а/я 161, (095) 2294617, факс 2292414. 
9. Московское объединение буддистов “Соломенная хижина” (вьетнамская традиция). 
(095) 4340113. 
10. Объединение традиционных буддийских общин г. Москвы. 
Председатель — Дулма Шагдарова. (095) 4381787 
11.Московский дзен-центр 
Дзен-центр поддерживает линию мастера Тик Нат Хана. Проводятся медитации, занятия дзен-йогой, духовные чтения и беседы, чайные церемонии, лекции в музее Востока. 
Руководитель центра- Борис Валентинович Орион, доктор философских наук, член Духовного ордена Тиеп Хиен, преподаватель йоги с международным дипломом. 
Информация по телефону:304-45-62 
Интернет-сайт: www.zencenter.ru

Санкт-Петербург
1. С.-Пб общество “Фо Гуан” (Свет Будды). 
2. Санкт-Петербургский буддийский дзогчен Шри Сингха центр: 
А. Лернер. (812) 2643540. 
3. Центр дзен “Кван Ум”. 
Действует в традиции южнокорейского буддийского ордена Чоге. Аббат Ю. Т. Инютин. (812) 3147581, 3117536. 
4. Буддийский центр “Общества друзей Тибета”. 
Центр ориентирован на связь с Фондом сохранения традиций Махаяны (FPMT). (812) 1100012, 3106052 (Елена Мих.) 
5. Санкт-Петербургская буддийская община “Дацан Гунзечойней”. 
Председатель Ц. Ч. Чимитов. 197228, С.-Петербург, Приморский пр., 91, (812) 4301341, 4300341, 4309047. oberon@actor.ru 
6. “Дзогчен-община Санкт-Петербурга” 
(линии Намкая Норбу Ринпоче) sangyeling@mail.ru (812) 2547686 (Мария Жестяникова) 
7. С.-Пб буддийский центр Падмасамбхавы: 
(традиции Ньингма Кэнчена Палдэн Шераба и Кэнпо Цеванга Донгьяла Ринпоче) (812) 5892318, a.kulik@sp.ru — Александр Кулик. 
8. Центр Дзогчен Дудул Чойлинг 
(традиции Лонгчен Нингтик ламы Дзогчен Раняк Патрула Ринпоче): (812) 5892318, a.kulik@sp.ru — Александр Кулик. 
Бурятия
Дхарма-центр “Ногоон Дара Эхэ” (“Зеленая Тара”): 
Председатель — д. филос. н. Ирина Урбанаева Улан-Удэ, ул. Смолина, 18, второй этаж, ewsd41@gts.burnet.ru 
Местная религиозная буддийская организация "Арьяа-Баала": 
670000, г. Улан-Удэ, ул. Ербанова, 6. (8 301 2+) 214923. Председатель Габагуева Валентина Матвеевна. 
Община “Дхарма”. 
Улан-Удэ, пр. Строителей, 72. Председатель Н. И. Илюхинов. (3012) 375485. 
Тибетский культурный центр “Ринпоче багша”. 
670000, РФ, Улан-Удэ, ул. Коммунистическая, 47а. Тел. (3012) 212884; факс. (3012) 220616. 
Горно-Алтайск
“Ак-Буркан” 
(“Белый Буркан” или “Будда Грядущего”). Объединение организовано с целью возрождения алтайской формы буддизма, сходной с раннетибетской. 659700, Республика Алтай, Горно-Алтайск, ул. Больничная, д. 35, кв. 6, Санашкину А. М. 
Екатеринбург
Дзогчен-община 
— Гринберг Станислав Борисович, (3432) 342141. 
Центр Карма Кагью 
— Кирилл Поправко, раб. (3432) 221516. 
Иркутск
Дхарма-центр “Атиша”, 
основан дост. геше Тинлеем. 
Казань
Буддийская община. 
420066, Казань, ул. Черноморская, д. 5, кв. 53. Марихин Федор Борисович, 578381. 
Кемерово
Религиозное объединение буддистов “Бодхи”, 
придерживается в основном дальневосточной традиции чань-дзен. 650068, г. Кемерово, а/я 2591, (38422) 74543, А. С. Чудинов. 
Филиал московского “Русского национального буддийского центра Ньингма”. 
Кижинга (Республика Бурятия)
“Палбарлинг”. 
Председатель Бато-Далай Дугаров. 
Краснодар
Ассоциация буддистов г. Краснодара 
(дзен, тхеравада, карма-кагью). (8612) 505681, Сергей Николаевич. 
Лабинск, Краснодарского края
Буддийская община. 
352510, г. Лабинск, ул. Нахимова 18/1, Климов Олег Васильевич. 
Новосибирск
Буддийская община. 
630008, Новосибирск, ул. Никитина, 66, кв.131. Величко Борис Перфильевич. 
Новосибирская буддийская община “Майтрейя” 
(традиции Гелуг) ”, основана дост. геше Тинлеем. Председатель общины — Хадаханэ Саяна-Марина Эрдэниевна. 630500, НСО Краснообск, д. 27 кв. 13, 8-383-2-483-683 trina@online.sinor.ru 
Нытва
617050, г Нытва, ул. Комсомольская, 74, кв.31. 
Омск
Дхарма-центр “Тара”. 
644007, Омск, ул. 7-я Северная, д.198. 
Дзогчен-община “Падмасамбхава”. 
618000, г. Оханск, ул. Подвойского, 42, кв. 2. 
Пермь
Буддийская община. 
614000, Пермь, ул. Ленина 28, Тазеева Анзюра Газовна, г. Пермь, а/я 4145. 
Ростов-на-Дону
Пунцок Чопел Линг. 
Духовный наставник общины — Богдо-геген. Ростов-на-Дону, ул. Добровольского, 22/1, кв. 35, О. А. Ларионов. 
Самара
Буддийская община Дхармы Меча ума, 
действует в традиции дзен, тхеравады, практикует боевые искусства. 443100, г. Самара, ул. Молодогвардейская, д. 225, кв. 46. Председатель — Вощинин А. И. (8462) 371219; тел/факс 368370. 
Тула
Тульская буддийская община “Бодхи”. 
Направление — дзен: 300041, Тула, Красноармейский пр., д. 38, кв. 45. Неофонтова Ю. Э. 
Уфа
Уфимский Дхарма-центр “Тушита”. 
450083, Респ. Башкортостан, г. Уфа, а/я 126. (3472) 378724. www.ufanet.ru/~tushita/, tushita@ufanet.ru 
Чита
Дхарма-центр “Ваджрапани”, 
основан дост. геше Тинлеем.

----------

Алексей Е (02.10.2010)

----------


## Борис

//2. Дхарма-центр в Сокольниках (Moscow Samye Dzong): 
Москва, ул. Б. Остроумовская, д. 13, Глухова Ольга. (095) 2680950, 2681795.//

*ПОПРАВКА:* мы уже давно не "в Сокольниках", а просто Кагью Самье Дзонг  :Smilie: 

http://www.samyedzong.chat.ru, SAMYEDZONG@mtu-net.ru,

и Оля Глухова уже не "контактное лицо"...
С телефоном и адресом пока неопределенность...

----------


## умка

Дзен-центр поддерживает линию мастера Тик Нат Хана. Проводятся медитации, занятия дзен-йогой, духовные чтения и беседы, чайные церемонии, лекции в музее Востока.
 Руководитель центра- Борис Валентинович Орион, доктор философских наук, член Духовного ордена Тиеп Хиен, преподаватель йоги с международным дипломом.
Информация по телефону:304-45-62
Интернет-сайт: www.zencenter.ru

----------


## Galina

Московский буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы. 
Председатель центра Забродин Юрий, зам. пред. Малыгина Майя. Москва, Мытная ул., д. 23, корп. 2 (095) 237 65 79. www.buddha.ru

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Информация у Андрея Терентьева порой жутко древняя. Этот список качует из журнала в журнал практически без обновлений. Я думаю, Ассоциации нужно регулярно публиковать update этого списка в режиме онлайн. И тогда появятся дополнения и исправления, как только что сделали Галя и Борис. 

Всех благ!

----------


## ullu

http://www.vajra.ru/adresa.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

Некоторые адреса есть здесь:

http://www.buddhanet.net/euro_dir/eur_rus1.htm

----------

